# Goat kid high fever (105.6) and scours.



## abraeri (May 18, 2020)

Goat kid 1.5 month old. Still on dam. Yesterday it rained so I figured the scours (light greenish) that I saw today were due to that; gave her some probios and cleaned her up. That was in the afternoon. At 9 I checked her temperature and it was 105.6. Which I realize is really high.

She still has appetite and drank milk. No blood in stool. Not visibly bloated. Breathing is not labored. She is being standoffish however. 

I cannot figure out what is wrong with her. And don't have any meds except expired penicillin. 

What can I do. Where should I go/what should I get first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 18, 2020)

Stand offish because she feels badly with fever.   Any peptobismol? That given by mouth, with syringe may help  the scours until meds.   My first thought coccidious. Corvid  from TSC.  Any sulfer meds on hand?  Trimeth?


----------



## abraeri (May 18, 2020)

Is peptobismol only going to treat the diarrhea? because the diarrhea right now is a pudding consistency, so I don't want to treat just the diarrhea since it isn't too bad.

I'm mostly worried about the fever.

Coccidiosis is also what I thought might be happening. But the fact that she still had an appetite is throwing me off. I have 3 other kids so I'm going to have to get them all started on some sort of prevention. I don't have any meds but can go first thing in the morning to TSC nearby.

What are the options for treating coccidiosis?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 18, 2020)

Corvid is often/most used & treat all.  Generally a couple doses clears it but don't wait kids go down fast.


----------



## abraeri (May 18, 2020)

Ok I will have to ship to TSC or see if any other store has it in stock.


Can I use at preventative for the rest of my kids?


----------



## abraeri (May 18, 2020)

Picture of the diarrhea


----------



## Mini Horses (May 19, 2020)

Coccidiosis is normally treated with sulfa drugs (Albon*©*) and amprolium (Corid*©*). The sulfa drugs do not directly cure the coccidiosis but instead prevent secondary bacteria diarrhea. In serious cases, the kid may need to be treated for dehydration and lack of electrolytes. To check for dehydration, perform the skin-tent test, which involves pulling a flap of the skin upwards and allowing the skin to fall back in place. If the skin takes more than a few seconds to fall, then the animal is dehydrated. To prevent dehydration, Gatorade*© *could be given by nursing bottle or stomach tube at a rate of 15-20% of their body weight per day (Heath & Harris, 1991; Schoenian, 2003).


----------



## abraeri (May 19, 2020)

Were you able to see the picture of the diarrhea?

If it weren't for the fever I would think that it could be due to the intake of fresh grass after rain. Is fever a common symptom of coccidiosis?

I'm going to get the Corid anyway, just want to make sure I'll be treating the right thing. I'll be giving her some electrolytes tonight too.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 19, 2020)

Heavy rain can make grass develop loose bowels....I see those there The fever is a concern.  But if active & eating hard to pin it down.  Weather changes  can be a factor for pneumonia.  I have been known to give meds that help a guess,  if it does no harm otherwise.

If the fever does not increase, try Corid.   No better?  Vet.

Many times you cannot be sure, you have to do what u can.


----------



## abraeri (May 19, 2020)

Her temperature was down to 104.6 today morning. Gave her some immune supplements and electrolytes.  Her behind is not dirty anymore so it seems the diarrhea stopped too. 

Going to start all the kids on a coccidiosis preventative anyway (herbal). But seems like this was not coccidiosis. Will still keep an eye on that temperature.

If it was just diarrhea definitely would have thought it was due to the grass. The fever is wierd though. We have been having real wacky weather lately too.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 19, 2020)

Glad she is better!    

I'm sure you will be watching close for a few more days.


----------

